# Wanted: 2 or 3 bedroom for Dec. 21-Jan. 3



## soccermom25 (Nov 24, 2013)

Looking for a 2 or 3 bedroom Orlando timeshare for December 21st-January 3rd. Orange Lake, Summer Bay, Wyndham Bonnet Creek is our preference. Please let me know if you have anything.

Rose


----------

